
Snow Leopard vs. Windows 7: The War of the Wallpapers - Flemlord
http://brainstormtech.blogs.fortune.cnn.com/2009/08/11/snow-leopard-vs-windows-7-the-war-of-the-wallpapers/
======
dbz
I am a bigger fan of the Windows 7 desktops, although, they never last long
with me anyways. I have a habit, like a lot of people, to make/find my own.

~~~
treyp
I've found that rotating all of the Windows 7 desktops that I like every 30
minutes has kept me satisfied since the beta has been out (which is a long
time for my attention span).

